# Prize Bond Dept are not using address when searching.



## IsleOfMan (23 Jan 2014)

This week I received a letter from Fexco who manage the Prize Bonds. It was apparently replying to a query that I made last June! It was listing my holding of my Prize Bonds and any wins that these have had to date. As I had not even remembered sending the initial query last June I decided to give them a call to find out why they were writing to me now. Anyhow just to let people know that they are 7 months behind in their paperwork.
While checking through the listing I noticed that they had excluded a large batch of Prize Bonds that I had purchased back in the 1970's. I gave them another call to find out why they had left these out. I discovered that they had done a search based on the spelling of my name last June only but did not incorporate my address in their search. Back in the 1970's I had spelled my name with a slight variation of one letter. Either or are acceptable.

Just a warning to people that may be known as William, Will, Liam, Bill, Billy etc or Robert, Bob, Bobby etc that when contacting the Prize Bond department that they only search using the spelling of the name that you provide but do not incorporate your address as a back up.
I am thinking of executors here that might be doing a search for people based on what they think is the persons real or shortened version of the name.


----------



## robert 200 (23 Jan 2014)

Great post , thank you


----------

